# A dead feral pigeon on my terrace...



## hatopigeon

Hello!!
It's been a very long time since I logged onto Pigeon Talk!
I hope you are all doing well!! 

My injured (or PMV) pigeon Potter in Japan is doing great.
He still cannot fly like a normal pigeon, but can now fly onto the top of the tallest dresser in his room (yes, he's got his own private room...lol) which is about 2 meters high, so thats his current "favorite spot" to rest and relax.

I still live half of the time in Italy, and while I am back here in Italy, my mother and looks after Potter for me! (she adores him!)

Ok, so I'm in Italy now...
My apartment here is on the 3rd floor (4th floor hight for American standard), and I have a balcony (terrace) where feral pigeons comes by to get some goodies from me when I'm back.

I try not to feed them daily while I am here so that they won't depend on me too much, and this way, I won't have to worry about them while I am back in Japan.
Anyway, even so, they are so smart...after many months of being away, they all come back to greet me (=of course to get some FOOD..lol) the very day I am back...as if I've never left.

This weekend I was away for 3 days, and got back tonight on Monday night....and found a dead pigeon on my terrace...!
It was very shocking...
I don't think it was injured or anything because there was no blood...but I am not sure.
This never happened to me...I mean, I never had any pigeon die on my terrace...
My boyfriend (who is not a pigeon lover at all!) thinks that it "chose" my terrace as it's "dying place" because I feed them all the time...and told me to stop feeding them all together.

Does any of you know why this poor pigeon died on my terrace? 
I mean...do pigeon "chose" there dying place? Or was it just a coincident?

I know this is a stupid question...but I was a bit concerned because if it "chose" to die on my terrace...perhaps I should stop feeding them?


----------



## spirit wings

we can never answer that, He either chose it or just ended up there. why he died could be anything from old age to disease. that is part of the life cycle and seeing it is not always a terrible thing as it is natural most times. if you start seeing more dead pigeons then there could be some kind of illness going around.


----------



## Maria C

I think sick or injured animals go to places where they'll feel safe. So, it might be a compliment to you that this little thing seems to have judged your terrace as a safe place.


----------



## tjc1

You are so right Maria C. Any animal wants to be where its safe and happy even when it knows the end is near. Hey I want to be in my bed and house when I go instead of a hospital.


----------



## Maria C

> I know this is a stupid question...but I was a bit concerned because if it "chose" to die on my terrace...perhaps I should stop feeding them?


I think there are different opinions on whether it's good to feed wild pigeons. I've been feeding them from my window for over 3 years and am in the process of stopping. It's really difficult. Today I was home all day with the blinds down and I could hear their little tap dances and fights and warbles and whatnot, and I missed them so much! But I promised myself I wouldn't even make myself visible, so as to let them know they better look elsewhere for food as soon as possible. I felt like a criminal in hiding! 

I'd love to see some photos of Florence, if you're ever inclined to post some! It's such a gorgeous city!


----------



## hatopigeon

Hi, spirit wings! Yes...I agree with you that if I see more dead pigeons on my balcony, it will mean that theres some sort of disease going around...fortunately, I haven't had any other dead pigeons on my balcony, and the ones that comes seems healthy and well..(for now..) So let's hope that the poor pigeon just died due to its age...
Maria C and tjc1: Hi, guys! Thank you for your response...! My mother told me the exact same thing...! I guess it could have been that the pigeon thought my balcony was his "safe" spot...I just hope that it didn't suffer too much...but as spirit wings said...it could have just been its "time" to go...nature's life cycle..
Maria, I have some photos of the pigeons that comes to my balcony in Florence on my album!  They are so smart and cute..! I've named few of them, and when I call their names, they come and hang out with me on the balcony! (of course, only when I have some food in my hand!)
Pigeons are amazing....there are ones that are sooo cautious and still are afraid of me..yet, there are ones that completely trusts me and sits on my lap or arm while I feed them...
So, Maria...how come you are trying to stop feeding them now after 3 years? It must be very hard for you..I can just imagine!


----------



## Maria C

hatopigeon, I looked at your photo album! Thanks! It's always great to see Florence! You live so close to the Duomo! 



> how come you are trying to stop feeding them now after 3 years?


My parents are elderly, and if they ever need me to stay with them for a long time I think it would be best to have already 'weaned' the pigeons. It is very hard. It might take several months to get used to it. Over the last 2 months I've reduced their food gradually, and I figure the sooner I cut them off completely, the better.


----------



## hatopigeon

Maria C: Yes, my apartment is really close to the Duomo.. So the pigeons that comes to my balcony actually sleeps in the tiny square "holes" in the marble façade of the Duomo.

I'm so sorry to hear the reason you have to "wean" your pigeons... 
I hope that your parents are doing ok, and that they will not need for you to stay with them for a long period for now...

I've only started feeding them for about a year now, so I can just imagine how difficult it must be for you to stop feeding them after 3 years..! 

You are so sweet to give them such a long and slow weaning period!! 
With the time you are giving them, I am sure that they are getting your "hint", and are finding other places to look for food.
But even so, I can imagine how worried and sad you are that you have to stop feeding them eventually...(I'm assuming that you too have your "regulars" and "favorites" among all of them too! )

xoxo
hato


----------



## Maria C

hato: Have you climbed to the top of the Duomo? I'd love to go to San Marco, the Dominican monastery which I believe is now a museum. Fra Angelico is one of my favorite artists. 

Thanks for your good wishes for my parents! They're OK so far.



> I've only started feeding them for about a year now


A year is a long time too! If you ever have to stop, it's not so hard if you just train your thoughts on the reason you have to stop. But it is a bit like a mourning period, for sure.



> I can imagine how worried and sad you are that you have to stop feeding them eventually...(I'm assuming that you too have your "regulars" and "favorites" among all of them too!


Yes, the favorites! Today I fed 2 of them enough to last them for a few days at least! I love the way they expand after a meal! Before I knew anything about them it scared me to see them blowing up and rippling like that!


----------



## Skyeking

*Is there any poisoning going on by the city?*


----------



## Maria C

Another possibility might be that the little thing crashed into something, like a window. But you probably would have noticed that problem already, if there was any danger.


----------



## hatopigeon

Maria:
Hello! I hope you had a good weekend!
So I see you are a fan of Fra Angelico! Then you definitely have to come and see San Marco Museum...it's wonderful there. I especially like the Annunciation out of all his work. You can also see Savonarola's very modest room there which is interesting...
Anyway...living in Florence has been a treat for me, so far! And yes..I've been on top of the Duomo few times to take my family and friends when they visited me. 

Regarding the dead pigeon, yes, the very first thing I thought too was that he might crashed into my balcony window, but there were no signs of any crash (no stain, nothing), so I don't think he crashed into my window...

Btw, I have another question....
There is this pigeon who comes and visits me every day, but his legs are all tangled with some sort of string, and he really cannot walk well with this string tangled on his legs....I tried so many times to slowly approach him with a scissor, but he flies away as soon as he sees me with it...
He is one of the "brave and friendly" guy who comes and eat from my hand, and even flies onto my arm while I'm feeding, but as soon as he notice that I have something in my other hand (a scissor), he does not come near me...
I completely understand that a scissor is very frightening to him but I really want to free him from this tangled string!! Do you have any suggestion or idea how I could untangle this string for him?

Skyeking: Hi there..! Umm...I'm not sure about the poisoning in the city...especially because this was a one time case (as for now...), and I have not seen any dead pigeons around the city.
I really hope theres no poisoning going around the city....!
Most Italians think that feral pigeons bring only diseases, and they call them "rats with wings"... So I won't be too surprised if they do spread poison around to get rid of these little guys....but I hope this is not the case!


----------



## Skyeking

hatopigeon said:


> Btw, I have another question....
> There is this pigeon who comes and visits me every day, but his legs are all tangled with some sort of string, and he really cannot walk well with this string tangled on his legs....I tried so many times to slowly approach him with a scissor, but he flies away as soon as he sees me with it...
> He is one of the "brave and friendly" guy who comes and eat from my hand, and even flies onto my arm while I'm feeding, but as soon as he notice that I have something in my other hand (a scissor), he does not come near me...
> I completely understand that a scissor is very frightening to him but I really want to free him from this tangled string!! Do you have any suggestion or idea how I could untangle this string for him?
> 
> Skyeking: Hi there..! Umm...I'm not sure about the poisoning in the city...especially because this was a one time case (as for now...), and I have not seen any dead pigeons around the city.
> I really hope theres no poisoning going around the city....!
> Most Italians think that feral pigeons bring only diseases, and they call them "rats with wings"... So I won't be too surprised if they do spread poison around to get rid of these little guys....but I hope this is not the case!


*Usually the company who does the poisoning clean up all the birds they can, that they have access to. I hope this is not the case either, but it is happening everywhere.

Here is a link on string injuries and other great information: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/footinjuriesstring.htm

*


----------



## hatopigeon

Skyeking:
Thank you so so much for the wonderful information!!
This pigeon rescue site is great! I read the foot injury page where you directed me, and also read the entire website! Lots of great information! 
I also sent an email asking how I can capture this pigeon so that I can untangle the strings...so hopefully someone will answer me soon...
Thank you again for all your help!! I will let you know how it all went.
Btw, I didn't know that there are such companies that poisons pigeons!! Shocking...
I really hope that this is not the case...!


----------



## Skyeking

*Here is a link on idea of how to catch birds:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html*


----------



## Maria C

hato: Here's a capturing tip, in case you haven't come across it yet: Pigeons calm right down as soon as they can't see. If you can cover their heads with fabric (a t-shirt will do) they become as meek as lambs! You can do this to capture them, and also while you 'operate' on the string. 

The Annunciation is also my favorite. Sigh. 

: )


----------



## Jaye

Hato, hello ! Buon Giorno ! Konichiwa ! Good to see you back here, although the thread was an unfortunate story.

Some thoughts: 

If the string-tied Pigeon eats from your hand and lands on you, would it be possible to position yourself so that you can lure him inside the flat with the food and close the door/window so he is trapped inside ?

For example, if he is on you while eating can you be near the door so you swing yourself around to the inside while he eats, then close the door.

Another thing I used to do is over a period of a few days actually more the food to the inside side of the door or window threshold, so they actually cross the threshold to get the food....then close the door.

I spent years devising contraptions and schemes for catching injured or sick Pigeons, and just found that actually luring them inside ended up being the easiest and most stress-free thing to do.

Or, if he/she lands on you and eats...is it possible for you you to just grab her with your free hand ? This can work if the free hand is directly behind the Pigeon, around 180 degrees opposite the Pigeon's head...because he has a blind spot there, especially when eating.

Or if the balcony has a corner were 2 sides are solid wall or something, put the food in the corner or move your hand to the corner and try to catch her there. By using a corner, a few directions of escape are blocked and it is often easier to catch them, then.

Just do not grab for the tail, as they will drop the tailfeathers and fly off.


----------



## hatopigeon

Skyeking:
Thanks again for the capturing ideas! 
The cardboard box idea is fantastic! 
Although I'm not sure if I am good enough to try the this trap because I am so clumsy, and most probably will not succeed... But thanks anyway!! xoxo

Maria: Yes, in fact, putting a towel or t-shirt over his head was exactly the way my sister and I captured my pet pigeon Potter when I found him injured in front of my house in Tokyo, and it worked well, so perhaps I will try this first... Thank you! 

Jaye!!! How wonderful to hear from you again!! How are you?! I hope you are doing well!
I was smiling while reading your message, because I was thinking the same thing this afternoon while I was feeding the pigeons. 
There are about 5 friendly (courageous) pigeons who already comes into my flat to search for food on the floor when I have my balcony door open, so I'm pretty sure if I throw some food on the edge of the balcony door to my flat floor, they will start come in to eat inside too..(just hope that they won't poop too much inside! )
The pigeon with the tangled string has not yet been inside my apartment, but I will try your method too!!!
I just hope that I won't scare him too much....!!!

I will let you guys know if or when I succeed in doing this!!

Many many thanks to all of you!!!

XOXO Hato


----------



## spirit wings

so, no more dead pigeons as it turns out. ?


----------



## hatopigeon

spirit wings..! 
Long time no hear! Hope you are doing well!  
No, no, fortunately, no more dead pigeons so far....hyuuu! 
xoxo


----------

